# Paragon Tone Control



## chaset (Jul 28, 2021)

I apologize if I have missed this info somewhere else. I'm just getting back into electronics since high school forever ago. I find the tone control on the paragon to be more of a treble boost than how a typical tone control works. Even with the internal trim pot adjusted I'd like to have more bass in the signal. Especially with higher gain.  Would putting a higher capacitor in that section do the trick?


----------



## Dr. Satan (Jul 29, 2021)

Nah, it's your bog standard passive low pass/high cut filter. The internal one is just more of the same in series. It can go lower but both are just 6db per octave subtractive filters. You're not gonna get any more bass, you can get less treble which may translate as more bass, but if you want more actual bass, it'll have to come from elsewhere. However, it's likely to change the tonality of the pedal to bring in more bass earlier in the circuit that may result in "flubby" drive. The coupling cap to the second stage of the opamp would be one place to try as well as the cap to ground in the feedback loop of the first opamp stage. But since were just talking about adding capacitance, you can always piggy back more caps on the solder side of the board, put them on toggles if you wanted even. I'm not looking at a schematic so I don't know what part numbers, but you should be able to look at the schematic and figure it out.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 29, 2021)

chaset said:


> I apologize if I have missed this info somewhere else. I'm just getting back into electronics since high school forever ago. I find the tone control on the paragon to be more of a treble boost than how a typical tone control works. Even with the internal trim pot adjusted I'd like to have more bass in the signal. Especially with higher gain.  Would putting a higher capacitor in that section do the trick?


Just go over your Resistors & check your values are correct, most Members are happy with this Circuit as is!
Here is a resistor Calculator.
Click on Bands for 5 Bands:








						Resistor Calculator
					

Resistor Calculator is an App developed by CherryJourney to help the user find the value of a resistor.




					resistor.cherryjourney.pt


----------



## music6000 (Jul 29, 2021)

If you find your components are correct.
As suggested above , you can try 22nF caps on the back of the board on  C1 & C12 pads, that will give you around 44nF at those positions with existing Caps.
If its too much decrease to 10nF, It will give you around 32nF.


----------



## chaset (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks for all the input. It helps clear up a few things. And I guess I meant to say less treble...


----------



## Boba7 (Jul 31, 2021)

Old build documents for the Paragon still showed 10n for input caps. 22n makes a difference. Check what value you used.

Also how did you set the internal trimpots?


----------

